# Whats this water falling from the sky?



## tortadise (Aug 8, 2012)

Well Texas has been its usual self in being pretty hot this august, But boy oh boy look at this rain a coming down. Too bad its coming down at the house and not the tortoise sanctuary, I would love to give my misting system a break.


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 8, 2012)

you took my rain Kelly, it's still dry as a bone here.....share some? Please


----------



## tortadise (Aug 8, 2012)

Haha, There have been storm cells for literally 3-4 days and its like theirs a bubble on the DFW metroplex, flooding and 70 MPH winds in the BFE cities surrounding the DFW metroplex and nothing at the house or the tort buildings. Finally came down, The red and yellow foots are loving the humidity its brought though.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 8, 2012)

we got rain for the first time in over a month last night and although it only lasted for five minutes, it was glorious... would have been even better had it not been coupled with 60 mile an hour winds....


----------



## tortadise (Aug 8, 2012)

Its so nice isnt it? Its like you forget what it is when it goes so long without raining. I do not like after its done though and the sun comes back out and just makes it super muggy. Im too hairy for that kind of thing.


----------



## poison (Aug 8, 2012)

so you keep your torts some where else?


----------



## tortadise (Aug 8, 2012)

poison said:


> so you keep your torts some where else?



Yep. My mom has 3 acres in the country about 10 minutes north of me. As I slowly began to make the tort population Rather gargantuan, they needed more room. So I built a bunch of buildings and habitates out at her house. I get to see her all the time too when I go out there. She loves them too, and shes the middle of the day watcher while im at work. Awesome mom I tell yah.


----------



## poison (Aug 8, 2012)

tortadise said:


> poison said:
> 
> 
> > so you keep your torts some where else?
> ...



lucky . my mom wants me to get rid of all my animals lol


----------



## tortadise (Aug 8, 2012)

Well she has been a very supportive mom all my life. Never really had a dad, he walked out when I was 12 years old and I got into snakes first, then tortoises and been that way for 14 years. Now I have a non-profit that I established when I was a junior in high school and has been doing alright since then, Lots of wonderful species and a great mom to help her grown son out. My other two brothers think its stupid and a waste of time. But I dont need anybody's negative outlook, Im gonna do what im gonna do.


----------



## poison (Aug 8, 2012)

yeah my mom thinks its good that i have a hobby instead of going out smoking and drinking


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 8, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Haha, There have been storm cells for literally 3-4 days and its like theirs a bubble on the DFW metroplex, flooding and 70 MPH winds in the BFE cities surrounding the DFW metroplex and nothing at the house or the tort buildings. Finally came down, The red and yellow foots are loving the humidity its brought though.



Bahaha i can only imagine, those guys are soaking it up!


----------



## Q'sTortie (Aug 8, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Well she has been a very supportive mom all my life. Never really had a dad, he walked out when I was 12 years old and I got into snakes first, then tortoises and been that way for 14 years. Now I have a non-profit that I established when I was a junior in high school and has been doing alright since then, Lots of wonderful species and a great mom to help her grown son out. My other two brothers think its stupid and a waste of time. But I dont need anybody's negative outlook, Im gonna do what im gonna do.



That's great your mom supports you . My parents think its a waste of money and my bf thinks its a waste of space lol But to see my little baby roam around all happy n the joy of making bigger and better enclosures is definitely worth it!! I WILL NEVER STOP!


----------



## zzzdanz (Aug 8, 2012)

My Moms 1 of my best friends....You have a beautiful yard


----------



## tortadise (Aug 8, 2012)

zzzdanz said:


> My Moms 1 of my best friends....You have a beautiful yard



Thanks, I just recently did the pergola and flagstone, and fish pond, umm actually all of it. It was nothing but grass and a fence. Its my paradise.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 8, 2012)

tortadise said:


> zzzdanz said:
> 
> 
> > My Moms 1 of my best friends....You have a beautiful yard
> ...



Eventually there's going to be a turtle in that pond, right?


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 8, 2012)

When you move can I have the flagstone?  Sounds like you had a very special Mom. My Mom died before I really got too far into tortoises, but while she was alive she was always supportive of whatever I (and my siblings) chose to do. My children as they were growing up thought the tortoises only ate money, which could have been better spent on things like cable, game systems, cars and the like. Now as adults, they have a better understanding of my addiction. 

What no turtle in the pond? Of course then it would also be running around the yard and destroying any water plants and possibly eating those fish. 

.. and yes, rain is awesome! From that fresh clean smell to the way everything seems to get a new lease on life. Enjoy it!


----------



## tortadise (Aug 8, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> When you move can I have the flagstone?  Sounds like you had a very special Mom. My Mom died before I really got too far into tortoises, but while she was alive she was always supportive of whatever I (and my siblings) chose to do. My children as they were growing up thought the tortoises only ate money, which could have been better spent on things like cable, game systems, cars and the like. Now as adults, they have a better understanding of my addiction.
> 
> What no turtle in the pond? Of course then it would also be running around the yard and destroying any water plants and possibly eating those fish.
> 
> .. and yes, rain is awesome! From that fresh clean smell to the way everything seems to get a new lease on life. Enjoy it!



Yep, moms are awesome. Shes a special one. She gets mothers day and fathers day. And well every day. There was a slider but of course he ran off. So far so good with a razorback musk hes been in the pond for 3 weeks now. And my snails are breeding and I added some frogs. And the lilly bloomed.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 8, 2012)

Sounds like ya got it made, Kiddo!


----------



## tortadise (Aug 8, 2012)

She loves the torts as much as I do. Sometimes I take a day off from going out there, but she loves it too. If I only had all the tort species and perfect weather then I would have it made


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 8, 2012)

tortadise said:


> She loves the torts as much as I do. Sometimes I take a day off from going out there, but she loves it too. If I only had all the tort species and perfect weather then I would have it made



Hey, your already closer to heaven on earth then many of us can even seriously dream of.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 8, 2012)

Im getting there  about to start rebuilding my new greenhouse too. My poor tropical plants dont like the heat.


----------



## Momof4 (Aug 12, 2012)

Gorgeous backyard!!!


----------



## Deac77 (Aug 12, 2012)

Man I'm jealous my part of Texas is awful no rain hardly ever makes it very hard to keep tropical species outside  love the yard!


----------



## Tom (Aug 12, 2012)

You need a giant snapper in the pond! Then when the raccoons and storks come to raid your pond, they get a nasty surprise! 

We gotta talk Kelly. I'm about to embark on something similar with my Mom. She's recently retired, less than 10 minutes away, has land and has invited me to move the tortoises over there and do what ever I want. Maybe I'll be starting the West Coast Branch of the Tortoise Sanctuary.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 12, 2012)

Tom said:


> You need a giant snapper in the pond! Then when the raccoons and storks come to raid your pond, they get a nasty surprise!
> 
> We gotta talk Kelly. I'm about to embark on something similar with my Mom. She's recently retired, less than 10 minutes away, has land and has invited me to move the tortoises over there and do what ever I want. Maybe I'll be starting the West Coast Branch of the Tortoise Sanctuary.



Its been the greatest ever. I spent all weekend and just got back from there. Clearing trees, and she was on the bobcat diggin up dirt, she loves it. They are a perfect animal for retired mothers to help watch while the money makers are at work. Im still looking to be doing this full time in 4 more years of salary life. Its been the only way I could ever has as many as I have now, and next year going to have alot more as soon as I finish the new buildings.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey we wanna see Mom working!


----------



## Tom (Aug 12, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Hey we wanna see Mom working!



Yeah, right after we see a picture of YOU!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 12, 2012)

Tom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Hey we wanna see Mom working!
> ...


----------



## tortadise (Aug 13, 2012)

Bwahaha. Tom is onto something here jacqui! I think its a fare trade. C'mon lets see yah im just certain your purdy


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 13, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Bwahaha. Tom is onto something here jacqui! I think its a fare trade. C'mon lets see yah im just certain your purdy



You have been drinking too much of them cactus fancy drinks!  The only purdy I be, is the ugly kind.   Shy and quiet folks like me, tend to never get infront of the camera.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh come on. I never get in front of a camera and I posted my photo, TWICE for you!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 13, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Oh come on. I never get in front of a camera and I posted my photo, TWICE for you!



I still can't figure out who is it is you so strongly make me think of.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 13, 2012)

I dont know. But I get that ALOT anywhere I go, I get random people getting me confused with someone else. Full on conversations and I have no clue who these people are. I dunno, let me know when you find out oh andddddd did you get your cactus yet? Im hoping its ok.


----------

